# Eheim Professional 4+ Xtender button



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if the emergency knob should be pointing at min or max for regular operation(when Xtender function is not used)?


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim support has advised that the knob needs to be pointed at MIN for normal operation.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks, i was wondering the same thing.


----------

